# Happy Birthday kvanlaan, Nathan Riese



## Semper Fidelis (Jan 29, 2010)

2 are celebrating their birthday on 01-29-2010:

-kvanlaan (born in 1974, Age: 36)
-Nathan Riese (born in 1988, Age: 22)


Happy Birthday!


----------



## Mushroom (Jan 29, 2010)

Kevin! You're only 36?! Dude... You're just a pup! I never woulda thought... happy b'day to you and Nathan!


----------



## Michael (Jan 29, 2010)

Happy Birthday fellas!


----------



## Andres (Jan 29, 2010)

Happy Birthday gentleman!


----------



## Wayne (Jan 29, 2010)

Fröhliche Geburtstag!


----------



## Ivan (Jan 29, 2010)

Birthday Greetings to both!


----------



## Scott1 (Jan 29, 2010)

A very happy birthday... and many more!


----------



## LawrenceU (Jan 29, 2010)

A very Happy Birthday to both of you YOUNG men!


----------



## Berean (Jan 29, 2010)

Happy Birthday, guys!


----------



## kvanlaan (Jan 29, 2010)

Thanks so much! Just got back in from dinner with Elizabeth. It's been a crazy day, but the kids have been really sweet.

Young pup, eh? I guess its true, but I feel about 57 most days...

Tomorrow the kids have a snow derby for Cadets, so its off to bed.

Blessings brethren, and thanks so much for the birthday greetings!


----------



## baron (Jan 29, 2010)

Happy Birthday guy's!


----------

